# We Bought An 8'X15' Shed.....



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Since my stepdad originally got his own 8'X15' Lifetime shed I figured it was my turn to get one, and I got really lucky with this one because it was the floor model. I got it for only $940.00 at my local BJ's Wholesale Club. This will be my official "mancave". It took about 2-3 months to put up with letting the pressure treated wood floor dry out, then coating it with a special wood oil that a member of MTF recommended for about a week then letting that dry for a couple days, then the real work started in November. The shed has been up now for 2 months and currently has 2 tractors in it, my tow behind trailer/cart/wagon to hook on the back of my tractor, 7-8 bales of straw to put in the trailer, a leaf blower from my grandfather I gotta fix, and 10-12 bicycles I gotta fix too. So needless to say at this time I ain't got no more room for more tractors, yup it sure does fill up fast lol.

Here are some pictures of it on my trailer home from the store.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Construction has begun, starting with the frame.....




















































The main frame is all put together now.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Now that the main frame is built, it's now time to get the tree stump out of the way so we can get the frame level. We got some of it with the chainsaw and a shovel but we had to rent a stump grinder to completely get it all out.....
















We lit the root on fire because we couldn't get it out with a shovel or the chainsaw, but that didn't work either so we used the stump grinder we rented.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Now that the stump is out of the way, it's time for us to build a new way to drain water from our basement for when it rains underneath the shed.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Now that the drainage project is done, and the stump is gone it's time the main frame is moved into its final resting place and put 3 more pieces of 2X4 in the center of the frame. I got 3 of these....










This is the pressure treated plywood my stepdad told me to get, these were expensive. I needed 4 of these which cost about a total of $215.00 all together.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Now that the pressure treated wood dried out, is all nailed down to the shed and coated with the oil that the fellow MTF member recommended its time for the real work to begin and put the actual shed floor on.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Now that the floor is screwed in the wood and my trailer is starting to look like a trailer again, it's time to start building the actual shed. Please excuse the snowblower and the tires, they were there to hold the walls up and in place because it was windy and cold that day we were putting it up.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

*This is all I got for now, I will have more pictures of the shed completely done. 

I will also have a new thread/post on another project I have been working on soon too..... 

Thank you for looking!*


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi All,

Here are couple pictures of the shed all up and built. The first picture is recent, the 2nd is when it was first put up and I started putting stuff in it....


----------



## RAKe (12 mo ago)

1967 Craftsman, I'm building my own "shed", and would appreciate your advice. Starting with a gabled thin aluminum frame. Better for a greenhouse, but.... Plan thin corrugated aluminum roof, tarp to wrap frame for three walls, w\one open side. Do you think I need to brace any further? Kind of windy down here sometimes. Will be used to store an 8N or an old Massey- for restoration.

Away from house, and sugar sand here in Florida drains well, but is not very solid -- maybe 24" vertical posts to anchor frame? Dry pressure-treated wood? I do not understand why, and for three months? Considering treated floor, but maybe concrete in treated frame.

Begin in few months (even "cold" in Florida in January). I would appreciate your guidance, especially about bracing and floor. Thanks


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

1967Craftsman's said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here are couple pictures of the shed all up and built. The first picture is recent, the 2nd is when it was first put up and I started putting stuff in it....
> View attachment 76897
> View attachment 76899


Isn't that one of those plastic snap together sheds? I wonder how they hold up long term. If it is, all you really had to do was build a base, the rest of it interlocks and snaps together correct?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

That really made a nice looking shed.......Nice job.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Isn't that one of those plastic snap together sheds? I wonder how they hold up long term. If it is, all you really had to do was build a base, the rest of it interlocks and snaps together correct?


It is a plastic "snap together" shed so to speak yes, although you do have to put screws in and yes I had to just build a base for it. Here is a video from the company who makes it explaining what it is more "in depth".....


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Isn't that one of those plastic snap together sheds? I wonder how they hold up long term. If it is, all you really had to do was build a base, the rest of it interlocks and snaps together correct?



Looking at their website on the page for the 8X15 is shows a 10 year warranty and the price is not too bad at all I think.....

Lifetime 15 Ft. x 8 Ft. Outdoor Storage Shed


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not too bad at all. Reviews are fair. I see out of stock like everything else today. That would work peachy for my motorcycles. I may get one this summer.


----------

